# Case 970 Hydraulic / PTO problem



## hittleconstruction (Aug 19, 2019)

Afternoon all

I purchased this 1970 970 Case, Diesel, Power Shift transmission. The tractor Runs great, power Steering if good, Brakes need air bleed out but seem good, .

So the problems start there. The tractor has hoist and bucket on it. they work off the the 2 remotes on the rear. If i run it full throtle I can get it to go all the way up. Reduce the RPM and it will start falling. The bucket seems strong when you use it. When I put the Swather on it and start cutting, I bring the rpm all the way up. Put in the lowest gear. as soon as I get in tall grass the swather will stop. If i feather the height up and down I can keep it running. the single hydraulic on it runs fine up and down.

Since i bought it i have done the following, Put new filters on it, Pulled PTO cover off and installed new pickup screen, New fluid, New/used pump, new/used dual remote valve, took divider block apart. Everything looked good and now blockage or damage.

With doing all of that I might have gained 5% more power. I have no idea what to try now.

Just started to look at what drives the shaft that drives the pump??

Any ideas would be great.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Don't know much about case tractors but i will take a shot you may need to start by checking hydraulic pressure at the remotes and seeing if it holds pressure for your loader then the next would be to find the control valve for the pto pretty sure it is hydraulic engaged and check pressure there. it could be low pressure or bad pto clutch plates that would also read as low pressure.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Sounds like what our Massey would pull before being repaired but its somewhat computer controlled. Sometimes it would just stop moving altogether if you turned the wheel suddenly, usually the PTO would shut off. All that had to do with several bad components, the computer would sense low pressure and disengage stuff to protect the hardware.

Definitely sounds hydraulic, not sure if your's is a open or closed system. I had an 1855 that the PTO wouldn't stay engaged sometimes, weak spring in the pressure regulator for the PTO circuit would allow the lever to kick out.


----------



## hittleconstruction (Aug 19, 2019)

There no electronics on this tractor. I stays engaged just stops when its to full.

but thanks



mlappin said:


> Sounds like what our Massey would pull before being repaired but its somewhat computer controlled. Sometimes it would just stop moving altogether if you turned the wheel suddenly, usually the PTO would shut off. All that had to do with several bad components, the computer would sense low pressure and disengage stuff to protect the hardware.
> 
> Definitely sounds hydraulic, not sure if your's is a open or closed system. I had an 1855 that the PTO wouldn't stay engaged sometimes, weak spring in the pressure regulator for the PTO circuit would allow the lever to kick out.


----------



## hittleconstruction (Aug 19, 2019)

If I hook up both lines to the lift arms, I can get it to go most of the way up very slowly at high idle. If I unhook one line it will lift very quick and some load with it. It will hold position both ways. Was going to try and run them from another tractor and see if I get same results.

If I do then maybe the PTO is worn out and needs rebuilt.



danwi said:


> Don't know much about case tractors but i will take a shot you may need to start by checking hydraulic pressure at the remotes and seeing if it holds pressure for your loader then the next would be to find the control valve for the pto pretty sure it is hydraulic engaged and check pressure there. it could be low pressure or bad pto clutch plates that would also read as low pressure.





mlappin said:


> Sounds like what our Massey would pull before being repaired but its somewhat computer controlled. Sometimes it would just stop moving altogether if you turned the wheel suddenly, usually the PTO would shut off. All that had to do with several bad components, the computer would sense low pressure and disengage stuff to protect the hardware.
> 
> Definitely sounds hydraulic, not sure if your's is a open or closed system. I had an 1855 that the PTO wouldn't stay engaged sometimes, weak spring in the pressure regulator for the PTO circuit would allow the lever to kick out.


----------



## Cozyacres (Jul 16, 2009)

I have a Case 970, and when I first got mine I didn't realize the hydraulic outlets were set up differently than my other tractors,

on my 970 the one lever controls the 2 top outlets the other lever controls the 2 bottom ones,

on my other tractors, one lever controls the right top and bottom the other the left top and bottom.

I had them hooked up wrong and until I figured it out it did some strange things! I thought my hydraulic system was shot


----------



## Maxpower (Nov 28, 2017)

How's your hydraulic pressure? Every system on these is tied together. Bleeding the brakes is super easy, I'd be curious to see what type of flow you get from each side.

This is me doing one side, you do it with the tractor running and it bleeds itself. At least that's how it works with the power assist brakes. Not sure if non power assist is different.


----------



## hittleconstruction (Aug 19, 2019)

Yes I too had that problem. So i was bummed when it hooked it correctly and it still is weak.



Cozyacres said:


> I have a Case 970, and when I first got mine I didn't realize the hydraulic outlets were set up differently than my other tractors,
> 
> on my 970 the one lever controls the 2 top outlets the other lever controls the 2 bottom ones,
> 
> ...


----------



## hittleconstruction (Aug 19, 2019)

I have hooked a gauge up to one of the remotes and it was 1400 at low idle. I need to do it again knowing a little more now. I also thot it would put a gauge inline to the PTO and see what it is running at.



Maxpower said:


> How's your hydraulic pressure? Every system on these is tied together. Bleeding the brakes is super easy, I'd be curious to see what type of flow you get from each side.
> 
> This is me doing one side, you do it with the tractor running and it bleeds itself. At least that's how it works with the power assist brakes. Not sure if non power assist is different.





hittleconstruction said:


> Yes I too had that problem. So i was bummed when it hooked it correctly and it still is weak.


----------



## hittleconstruction (Aug 19, 2019)

I put a pressure gage In-line for the PTO. the pressure topped out at about 140psi. it topped out at about 3/4 Throttle.

I put a pressure gage In-line for bucket lifts it is about 1425psi.

Does this sound right or low? Thanks


----------



## hittleconstruction (Aug 19, 2019)

After a long fairly expensive trial and error repair on my tractor I am wondering if I have two smaller problems versa on bigger one effecting 2 things.

1. I am believe that both of the plunger seals are out on the Lifting arms

2. The PTO has some warn clutches causing it to stop under heavy load of mowing hay.

will update as i confirm

CONFIRMED: the pto Clutch plates are warn out!! And hydraulics are blown out. Waiting for parts but it seems to be fixed other wise.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

I'm following your progress.

A quick FYI, the 1450 psi is low to me. I would think at least 2000 psi is what's normal. But even at the lower psi it should have zero problems lifting the loader and then the loader just staying there without sinking

I think you may be on the right track.


----------



## hittleconstruction (Aug 19, 2019)

Just a quick update. So Far I have only fixed the PTO problem. I put in 6 new bands with material & 6 new smooth bands. This has solved my issues with PTO. It runs the swather, mower and baler with no problems at all.

So here in the next week or two I will find time to take cylinders apart.


----------

